# N'importe quoi



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

Ma soeur a 17 ans : elle habite dans un petit village des Cévennes de moins de 1000 habitants.
Cete aprés-midi, elle a été convoquée à la gendarmerie : là, un gendarme lui demande de lister toutes ses amis du village puis de citer tout ceux qu'elle a vu un jour fumer du canabis.
Ayant un tant soit peu d'éthique et de révolte face à de telles pratiques, ma soeur répond qu'elle n'a pas envie de dénoncer ses amis.
Ce à quoi le gendarme répond que si elle ne coopére pas il lui feront une prise de sang où ils pourraient déceler toute trace de canabis des 3 derniers mois. Puis ils lui disent que de toute façon, tous ses amis sont déjà "passé aux aveux".

Ma petite soeur a 17 ans : elle n'est même pas majeure... Ils lui font subir un "interrogatoire" sans même la présence de mes parents ? Ils lui demandent de "dénoncer" ses amis et font pression si elle refusait ? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces méthodes ? Et dans quelle but ? Démanteler l'immense réseau de drogue dure qu'est la production de 3 plans de cannabis au fond du jardin du pére Fabre ?

Ce soir, mon pére était furieux, et moi aussi. Il n'a même pas été prévenu de ce qu'on faisait à ma soeur.

Je trouve ça minable de la part de ces gendarmes : imaginez un peu le niveau de "délinquance" qu'il peut y avoir dans un petit village en plein milieu des Cévennes où la principale activité est l'élevage de moutons et où un habitant sur deux a plus de 60 ans... Quel est l'interet d'avoir fait peur à ma soeur comme ça ? Parceque bien sûr, elle était morte de trouille : elle se retouvait toute seule sans même ses parents face à 3 gendarmes qui se la jouaient "gros méchant".
Merde : mais c'est quoi ça ? Au téléphone, elle pleurait en me racontant ça ! 

C'est n'importe quoi.


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Sans vouloir vouloir faire de généralité sur les gendarmes ou la police (y'en a des biens, comme dit Didier Super), ni entrer dans un débat politique sur le gouvernement actuel en France  ça ne m'étonne pas plus que ça.
Effectivemment, c'est minable.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

comme qui de cretins imbus avec pleins pouvoir il en a partout ....  


j'avais 15 ans, je roulait avec mon ktm de course sur une route pas frequenté,
ma meilleure amie derriere moi....j'etais completement  hors loi , pas l'age, pas de permis , mais j'ai commencé la course a 8 ans...


d'un coup , au loin , une voiture de gendarmerie , on fait demi-tours et je vais rejoindre mon pere au café...surtout qu'il sache pas que j'ai trasgressé ses ordres : n'ammener personne sur les motos.....


la gendarmerie me choppe quand meme  , me demande les papiers, je declare en pas avoir ( forcement sinon   ) , je donne mon nom et une fausse date de naissance


je recois une ammende plus que salé mais bon, plutot cela que la colere de mon pere.


quelques jours apres je vais a la mairie payer mon amende , on me connait on me demande pas les papiers....


et la le calvaire commence pendant plusieur mois   


un vigile ,  muté dans ma ville depuis peu il vient me rejoindre tous les jours ou presque a la sortie de la gare (je reviens decole ) : il me fait du chantage !!!! :mouais:     


j'etait morte de trouille , peur de la prison, peur de mon pere , peur de ce que pouvait m'arriver....

a bout de quelques mois il a arreté mais je ne l'ai jamais oublié....



j'en ai jamais parlé a personne , vous etes le premiers a qui je confessse mon "peché"


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur a 17 ans : elle habite dans un petit village des Cévennes de moins de 1000 habitants.
> Cete aprés-midi, elle a été convoquée à la gendarmerie : là, un gendarme lui demande de lister toutes ses amis du village puis de citer tout ceux qu'elle a vu un jour fumer du canabis.
> Ayant un tant soit peu d'éthique et de révolte face à de telles pratiques, ma soeur répond qu'elle n'a pas envie de dénoncer ses amis.
> Ce à quoi le gendarme répond que si elle ne coopére pas il lui feront une prise de sang où ils pourraient déceler toute trace de canabis des 3 derniers mois. Puis ils lui disent que de toute façon, tous ses amis sont déjà "passé aux aveux".
> ...



C'est du délire !!! 
Où se croient-ils ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...et la le calvaire commence pendant plusieur mois
> 
> 
> un vigile , muté dans ma ville depuis peu il vient me rejoindre tous les jours ou presque a la sortie de la gare (je reviens decole ) : il me fait du chantage !!!! :mouais:
> ...




Tu veux dire un policier municipal qui t'avait vue quand tu avais payé ton amende ? 
Il te rackettait ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Janvier 2005)

je lui aurais dis que j'avais fumé mon dernier chichon avec ca femme a ce b*t*rd !!! Fumons nos chichons en paix et en**ons la police     

Ils sont fou ces flics


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur a 17 ans : elle habite dans un petit village des Cévennes de moins de 1000 habitants.
> Cete aprés-midi, elle a été convoquée à la gendarmerie : là, un gendarme lui demande de lister toutes ses amis du village puis de citer tout ceux qu'elle a vu un jour fumer du canabis.
> Ayant un tant soit peu d'éthique et de révolte face à de telles pratiques, ma soeur répond qu'elle n'a pas envie de dénoncer ses amis.
> Ce à quoi le gendarme répond que si elle ne coopére pas il lui feront une prise de sang où ils pourraient déceler toute trace de canabis des 3 derniers mois. Puis ils lui disent que de toute façon, tous ses amis sont déjà "passé aux aveux".
> ...



Je ne suis pas une spécialiste, mais il ne serait pas normal qu'il n'y ait pas défaut de procédure, là .
Ça n'effacerait pas pour autant le traumatisme de ta soeur, mais bon, les cow-boys y'en a vraiment marre. Ici la police municipale roule dans une voiture à la starsky et hutch. Mais eux ils étaient plutôt sympas.

Et surtout un peu de sérénité pour ta petite soeur.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je lui aurais dis que j'avais fumé mon dernier chichon avec ca femme a ce b*t*rd !!! Fumons nos chichons en paix et en**ons la police
> 
> Ils sont fou ces flics



Calmos. Ils ne viendront pas lire ce forum, vas plutôt leurs dire en face.


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je lui aurais dis que j'avais fumé mon dernier chichon avec ca femme



Ok : tu m'as fait rire 

Pour le reste du post : Humm... "Fuck la police", c'est trop facile : y a pas mal à changer mais c'est un mal nécessaire : faut pas trop s'emporter dans le vide mais répliquer calmement et pointer les abus.



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout un peu de sérénité pour ta petite soeur.


_
Merci de votre solicitude..._


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ok : tu m'as fait rire
> 
> Pour le reste du post : Humm... "Fuck la police", c'est trop facile : y a pas mal à changer, parfois de gros abus, mais c'est un mal nécessaire...



Hey  je suis pas un rebel contre le système loin de là, cependant faut pas deconner. Il y a des methodes a ne pas employer...
J'ai l'âge de ta petite soeur, et on m'aurait fait ca j'aurais crié au scandale.Qu'on m'appelle a la dénonciation   
Dans un cas comme celui-ci il faut s'emporter...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

On va leur piquer leur litre si ça continue !


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Hey  je suis pas un rebel contre le système loin de là, cependant faut pas deconner. Il y a des methodes a ne pas employer...
> J'ai l'âge de ta petite soeur, et on m'aurait fait ca j'aurais crié au scandale.Qu'on m'appelle a la dénonciation
> Dans un cas comme celui-ci il faut s'emporter...



Tu as peut-être raison, je ne sais pas. ca m'a vraiment enervé cette histoire : je suis pas trés objectif quand on touche à ma soeur...
En tout cas, mon pére va les voir demain pour leur demander de s'expliquer.
Et puis, dans un si petit village, demander aux gens de se dénoncer mutuellement, ça va mettre une bonne ambiance, c'est sûr...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'âge de ta petite soeur...



Tu es donc pardonné jeune homme.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu es donc pardonné jeune homme.



Je suis jeune et fou, et pas responsable de mes actes avant un an  :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Calmos. Ils ne viendront pas lire ce forum, vas plutôt leurs dire en face.



Pas certain que ce soit un bon conseil   



			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je lui aurais dis que j'avais fumé mon dernier chichon avec ca femme a ce b*t*rd !!! Fumons nos chichons en paix et en**ons la police
> 
> Ils sont fou ces flics



Ta jeunesse excuse cet élan...   

Je suis pas favorable aux chichon, mais je le suis encore moins à ces méthodes. Mais dites vous qu'avec la loi Perben, les flics sont de plus en plus libre (cf post plus haut de  Poldep). Mais cela ne doit pas nous empécher de nous battre pour que la France reste une démocratie, avec le respect des gens.

J'espère Gabi que ton père aura la possibilité de remettre les choses à leurs places avec le "cowboys", qui ne font pas honneur à leur profession.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vouloir faire de généralité sur les gendarmes ou la police (y'en a des biens, comme dit Didier Super), ni entrer dans un débat politique sur le gouvernement actuel en France  ça ne m'étonne pas plus que ça.
> Effectivemment, c'est minable.



Sans vouloir entrer dans ce genre de débat non plus (c'est pas le genre...), je pense, au contraire, que c'est un début de solution.

Abraser, abraser...

L'heure n'est plus à l'éducation, ni à la négociation.


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur a 17 ans : elle habite dans un petit village des Cévennes de moins de 1000 habitants.
> Cete aprés-midi, elle a été convoquée à la gendarmerie : là, un gendarme lui demande de lister toutes ses amis du village puis de citer tout ceux qu'elle a vu un jour fumer du canabis.
> Ayant un tant soit peu d'éthique et de révolte face à de telles pratiques, ma soeur répond qu'elle n'a pas envie de dénoncer ses amis.
> Ce à quoi le gendarme répond que si elle ne coopére pas il lui feront une prise de sang où ils pourraient déceler toute trace de canabis des 3 derniers mois. Puis ils lui disent que de toute façon, tous ses amis sont déjà "passé aux aveux".
> ...



ton pere doit contacter le superieur hierarchique de la gendarmerie, pas le plus gradé de la gendarmerie je veux dire, mais directement le commandant du groupement de gendarmerie de la region dont depend cette petite gendarmerie pour signaler ce genre d'interrogatoire un peu limite


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

tu vois petit, sonnyboy. Il serait beaucoup plus simple de les éxécuter d'emblée.


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2005)

Comme tu nous le racontes, c'est effectivement n'importe quoi. Peut-être que ta soeur devrait écrire à un responsable de la gendarmerie pour se plaindre (poliment, gentiment et en expliquant qu'elle trouve ces méthodes intolérables), et si pas de réponses satisfaisantes, écrire à un supérieur de ce responsable, et ainsi de suite.

Ensuite, je m'interroge sur le sérieux des menaces. Qu'une prise de sang puisse détecter la présence de THC après plusieurs semaines avoir fumé c'est reconnu, mais le simple fait d'avoir du THC dans son sang est-il un acte délictueux ? Je suis sceptique. Je veux dire par là que la présence de THC dans le sang pourrait venir d'autre chose que du cannabis, non ? (même si ça serait peu probable, je te l'accorde). Sinon, je me demandais aussi s'il y a une raison pour laquelle ta soeur a-t-elle été convoquée au commissariat ? Avait-elle des antécédents judiciaires comme consommatrice ou peut-être vendeuse ?

Enfin, j'aurais pleins de commentaires à faire sur les politiques ultra-sécuritaires de nos "démocraties" (bientôt régimes fascistes ?), mais je crois que je m'abstiendrai.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu vois petit, sonnyboy. Il serait beaucoup plus simple de les éxécuter d'emblée.



Certainement, mais le monde n'est pas encore pret pour ça.

Chat échaudé...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

PS :

Là je plaisante.

je préferre le dire parce que des fois on est étonné... y a tellement de bas du front...


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je suis jeune et fou, et pas responsable de mes actes avant un an  :rateau:



j'ai retrouvé des traces de trucs bizarres sous le clavier de l'ibook que je t'ai acheté pour ma fille !  

et il y a tes empreintes digitales partout !  :rateau:

alors ne fait pas le malin


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Janvier 2005)

pfffffff...
Je fume plus de cônes mais chaqu'un fait ce qu'il veut.(surtout a cause des controles annuels auquels j'ai droit à cause de mon boulot.)

ceci dit......je vois, pas tres loin de chez moi, des mecs qui vendent de la coke en toute impunite dans la rue....et on vient comme pour ta soeur emmerder des amis qui cultivent un peu de Beu...
et je parle pas de 10Ha mais de 3/4 pieds.....

Il me semble que cette police repressive a 2 poid 2 mesure......
Il est tellement plus facile de s'attaquer a quelques jeunes sans defense....
pffff....n'importe quoi....
Je soutient ta soeur......on est tous avec elle....

Sus au cowboy du dimanche.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est scandaleux   

j'en ai marre des flics qui discréditent leurs fonctions en faisant n'importe quoi, et surement pas ce à quoi ils sont payés
ils sont là pour maintenir l'ordre public, pas pour pour foutre le bordel

j'ai la haine   
croyez-moi mais dans mon précédent boulot, j'ai eu à gérer un nombre conséquent d'affaire de bavure ou d'abus avec la police, et bien c'est plutôt pot de fer contre pot de terre   
ça m'écoeure, ce genre de comportement affaiblit nore République, et l'impunité dont ils bénéficient est scandaleuse

je soutiens complètement ta soeur
et j'ai aussi une pensée pour robertav


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je me demandais aussi s'il y a une raison pour laquelle ta soeur a-t-elle été convoquée au commissariat ? Avait-elle des antécédents judiciaires comme consommatrice ou peut-être vendeuse ?



 Non, ma sour n'a aucun "antécédents", elle a juste commis l'affront d'avoir moins de 60 ans.
Elle ne fume qu'exceptionellement dans les soirées : peut-être 3 ou 4 fois par an (dans la moyenne nationale des jeunes de 17 ans ?).
Elle n'a jamais ni acheté, ni vendu...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff...
> Je fume plus de cônes mais chaqu'un fait ce qu'il veut.mad:


 
Non, non, là par contre on peut pas laisser dire des trucs pareils.

On fait pas ce qu'on veut, moi si j'ai envie de tuer ma voisine, je peux pas, y a des lois.

Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, faut faire avec.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

PS : Le fait d'être un adolescent torturé par un système hormonal en éveil, ne change rien à l'affaire.

Même si on croit que c'est cool, et même si on chie sur cette société (merci Alex Métayer) la détention, la consommation, la vente, la production sont interdites sous toutes les formes que ce soit.
En attendant le grand soir, et les jours meilleurs ou les feignasses décérébrées, à cheveux gras dirigeront le monde (pas demain à priori, car on voit bien ces derniers temps que la révolution est un boulot de chaque instant... et le problème d'une locution comme "boulot de chaque instant" c'est le mot boulot, tout le monde l'aura compris... ), en attendant donc, ben faut accepter les lois "dirigistes" qui sont les notres, et qui je le rappelles n'ont pas été votées QUE par des imbéciles.

Bon courage aux révolutionnaires, moi je suis au chaud


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

D'autre part, que le cul vous pêle, et que vos bras soient trop court pour vous permettre de vous gratter.


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

Alors, on sort le Code Pénal, l'ordonnance de 45, etc...

Ta soeur a t'elle été convoquée en bonne et dûe forme ? Avec une convocation, etc. ou as t'elle été conviée à cet entretien dans la rue (par exemple) ?
Pouvait-elle mettre fin à l'entretien avec un peu d'aplomb ? (ne jamais chercher à parler avec des flics/gendarmes si l'on est pas en garde à vue)
As t'elle été placée en garde à vue ?
Son entretien a t'il été enregistré ?

Comme cela en lisant rapidement, je pense que l'art 432-4 du Code Pénal peut s'appliquer : *Le fait, par une personne dépositaire de l'autorité publique ou chargée d'une mission de service public, agissant dans l'exercice ou à l'occasion de l'exercice de ses fonctions ou de sa mission, d'ordonner ou d'accomplir arbitrairement un acte attentatoire à la liberté individuelle est puni de sept*ans d'emprisonnement et de 100000*euros d'amende.

La détention d'un mineur sans en avertir le Parquet, le fait de ne pas avoir enregistré l'entretien peuvent être de bons indices pouvant prouver l'abus d'autorité. Concernant l'information des parents, elle est obligatoire et immédiate sauf si le Procureur s'y oppose (mineur de 16 à 18 ans, pas plus de 24h si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Le pénal, c'est pas mon truc, mais bon avant d'aller gueuler chez les gendarmes (petit village tout ca, un coup de fil à un avocat ne peut pas faire de mal...). 

Ah et conseil pour tout le monde, ne jamais répondre à des questions interro-négatives dans le cadre d'une enquête...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est ici le thread ou faut avertir les modos et dénoncer sont prochain ?  :love:


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Tient puisqu'on a un juriste, tu voudrais pas aller aider poildep?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

dans tout ça j'ai pas tout compris : elle a balancé ou pas, finalement ? 




Tout ça me rappelle la belle époque, quand j'étais un drogué : je fumais du canabis (quand les politiques utilisent ce mot je rigole toujours beaucoup). J'avais un copain gendarme avec lequel je consommais du canabis (mort de rire : trop excellent de terme ). Il me disait :

- tu sais Tigrou, aujourd'hui je fume avec toi, on est potes et tout va bien. Il n'est pas impossible que demain je te contrôle et que je t'arrête pas détention de canabis D).

- D'accord, mais ne t'endors pas sur le joint 

Et ce connard a arrêté un autre pote qui fumait dans la rue du village (pas des Cévennes celui là).


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et ce connard a arrêté un autre pote qui fumait dans la rue du village (pas des Cévennes celui là).


Ca lui apprendra à ton pote!  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> PS : Le fait d'être un adolescent torturé par un système hormonal en éveil, ne change rien à l'affaire.
> 
> Même si on croit que c'est cool, et même si on chie sur cette société (merci Alex Métayer) la détention, la consommation, la vente, la production sont interdites sous toutes les formes que ce soit.
> En attendant le grand soir, et les jours meilleurs ou les feignasses décérébrées, à cheveux gras dirigeront le monde (pas demain à priori, car on voit bien ces derniers temps que la révolution est un boulot de chaque instant... et le problème d'une locution comme "boulot de chaque instant" c'est le mot boulot, tout le monde l'aura compris... ), en attendant donc, ben faut accepter les lois "dirigistes" qui sont les notres, et qui je le rappelles n'ont pas été votées QUE par des imbéciles.
> ...


 
entièrement d'accord


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Mon aversion pour les uniformes bleus vient d'un soir de 1980, à Ajaccio, où l'un d'entre eux a fait sauter la tête d'une amie de la famille à un barage... Depuis à chaque contrôle ; je ne puis m'empêcher d'avoir des sueurs... Même si ça peut parraître irrationnel...  Je viens juste de croiser 3 cars de CRS qui bloquaient une rue... J'ai accéléré pour passer mon chemin...


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, là par contre on peut pas laisser dire des trucs pareils.
> 
> On fait pas ce qu'on veut, moi si j'ai envie de tuer ma voisine, je peux pas, y a des lois.
> 
> Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, faut faire avec.


 
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Sony.
_(elle est vraiment insuportable cette voisine...  )_

Ma soeur a bien employé le terme de "convocation" mais je n'en sais pas plus : je lui demanderai ce soir... Il n'y a pas eu de "détention". Disons qu'ils ont eu envie de jouer les cowboys, ce qui n'est pas bien difficile face à une jeune fille seule.

Et puis, faut les comprendre : gendarme en zone rurale, ils doivent s'embêter : la dépression guette. Du coup, ils s'amusent comme ils peuvent à défaut d'avoir du travail... 

J'suis pas vraiment pro-chichon* : j'ai vu trop de gens devenir accro (même s'il n'y a pas de dépendance physique, il y en a une psychologique indéniable), avec tout les comportements que ça implique : ça apporte pas vraiment grand chose... 
Par contre, dans un but récreatif et trés occasionnel, ça ne me paraît pas "mal", et en tout cas moins mauvais que de se prendre une cuite.

Donc, c'est vraiment pas nouveau : à quand un cadre législatif pratique et réaliste ?

En tout cas, pour moi, ça ne sert à rien de gâcher du temps à traquer des jeunes qui fument trois joints par an, et je pense qu'il y a sûrement des occupations plus interessantes dans une gendarmerie, même rurale.


_*: toute réponse comprenant l'expression "pro-nichon" est interdite..._


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tient puisqu'on a un juriste, tu voudrais pas aller aider poildep?



Si je reçois quelque chose sur mon compte Paypal, ca peut se négocier


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

nan mais si vous êtes tous d'accord je dénonce qui moi mainant ?? ah tiens patochman pour rire


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, là par contre on peut pas laisser dire des trucs pareils.
> 
> On fait pas ce qu'on veut, moi si j'ai envie de tuer ma voisine, je peux pas, y a des lois.
> 
> Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, faut faire avec.



Je me suis mal  exprime....desole...
Je voulais dire que meme si je ne fume plus que certiane personne fume ne ME derange pas...
Je ne voulais pas dire que l'on peut enfreindre la loi impunement....
Ceci dit je trouve (mais c'est personnel) qu'il vaut mieux quelque fois fumer un cone d'herbe du jardin plutot que de rouler a 120 dans un village......(exemple quelconque...il y en avait d'autre.)

Le sens de cette phrase qui t'a semble-t-il perturbe.....etait juste que l'on peut ne pas fumer d'herbe sans que cela ne derange......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je trouve (mais c'est personnel) qu'il vaut mieux quelque fois fumer un cone d'herbe du jardin plutot que de rouler a 120 dans un village......


il peut arriver de s'endormir sur l'accélérateur après avoir fumé un joint


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il peut arriver de s'endormir sur l'accélérateur après avoir fumé un joint



tiens, je l'attendais celle la...
Bravo,tigrou....je pensais que cet exemple tiendrai au moins deux post....lol
evidemment....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis mal exprime....desole...
> Je voulais dire que meme si je ne fume plus que certiane personne fume ne ME derange pas...
> Je ne voulais pas dire que l'on peut enfreindre la loi impunement....
> Ceci dit je trouve (mais c'est personnel) qu'il vaut mieux quelque fois fumer un cone d'herbe du jardin plutot que de rouler a 120 dans un village......(exemple quelconque...il y en avait d'autre.)
> ...


 
Bien, bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien...



Non,non....pas bien bien....il est vrai que de la facon donc tu avais compris mes propos....
tu avais plus que raison.....
donc pas bien pas bien....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Non,non....pas bien bien....il est vrai que de la facon donc tu avais compris mes propos....
> tu avais plus que raison.....
> donc pas bien pas bien....


 
Si tu veux, tu peux quand même tomber le futal pour te faire pardonner...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, tu peux quand même tomber le futal pour te faire pardonner...



J'ai juste realise que j'avais dis une grosse connerie....
Mais pour le futal c'est ok....


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour le futal c'est ok....


Tu ne devrais pas dire ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste realise que j'avais dis une grosse connerie....
> Mais pour le futal c'est ok....


 
Oh tu sais tu es dans la bonne moyenne, faut pas avoir honte, des choses bien pires ont déjà été dites ici, par moi bien souvent...


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, que le cul vous pêle, et que vos bras soient trop court pour vous permettre de vous gratter.


 alors ça c'est vraiment pas gentil.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je l'attendais celle la...
> Bravo,tigrou....je pensais que cet exemple tiendrai au moins deux post....lol
> evidemment....


remarque c'est pas mieux que tes clichés du genre





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire que meme si je ne fume plus que certiane personne fume ne ME derange pas...
> Je ne voulais pas dire que l'on peut enfreindre la loi impunement....
> Ceci dit je trouve (mais c'est personnel) qu'il vaut mieux quelque fois fumer un cone d'herbe du jardin plutot que de rouler a 120 dans un village......(exemple quelconque...il y en avait d'autre.)


 ou encore "fumer un joint c'est pas pire que trop picoler du rouge..."


ou encore " fumer un joint c'est moins grave que violer sa femme".

N'importe quoi :sleep:


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ou encore " fumer un joint c'est moins grave que violer sa femme"


ce à quoi on peut ajouter "mais c'est plus grâve que manger de la tarte aux pommes"


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Calmos. Ils ne viendront pas lire ce forum, vas plutôt leurs dire en face.



Vos papiers siouplé    :modo:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> remarque c'est pas mieux que tes clichés du genre ou encore "fumer un joint c'est pas pire que trop picoler du rouge..."
> 
> 
> ou encore " fumer un joint c'est moins grave que violer sa femme".
> ...


ah bon? parce que toi tu considères que violer une femme c'est moins grave que fumer des joints?  :mouais: 

j'ai l'impression qui y en a ici qui ont perdu le sens des valeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vos papiers siouplé    :modo:



Je croyais que tu etais moine....
Un espion infiltre.......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ah bon? parce que toi tu considères que violer une femme c'est moins grave que fumer des joints? :mouais:
> 
> j'ai l'impression qui y en a ici qui ont perdu le sens des valeurs


bon ma poule : tu relis l'ensemble des posts (c'est pas difficile, y a 3 pages) et tu reviens après. Le premier qui dis encore ce genre de connerie je lui met ma souris dans le c..


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Ah et conseil pour tout le monde, ne jamais répondre à des questions interro-négatives dans le cadre d'une enquête...



Ah oui ? Pourquoi donc ? (Ca m'intéresse)


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon ma poule : tu relis l'ensemble des post (c'est pas difficile, y a 3 pages) et tu reviens après. Le premier qui dis encore ce genre de connerie je lui met ma souris dans le c..



t'auras pas assez de souris pour tout lemonde , à mon avis il a du faire une faute de frappe parce que là on tombe dans le délit de c... , ce qui est qd même moins grave que de rouler un joint.


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est un de mes éminents professeurs de Droit Pénal qui m'avait dit cela, ce sont d'excellentes façons de te déstabiliser. Imagine, tu es au 36 quai des orfèvres, Brigade Criminelle. Tu es soupconné d'un meurtre.

Le policier te pose cette question :

- "M. Lupus YonderBoy, N'étiez vous pas le 14 janvier au 76 rue de rennes ?"
- "Non" (là l'officier te coupe la parole)
- "C'est donc que vous y étiez"

--> A partir de là, tu commences à balbutier et à ne plus comprendre ce qui t'arrives, le policier en profite pour faire monter la pression, en te posant de plus en plus de questions....  Enfin ce n'est qu'un exemple que je te donne ici.

Si la question est bien tournée et surtout posée au bon moment, ca peut déstabiliser une personne. 

A bon entendeur !


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Le policier te pose cette question :
> 
> - "M. Lupus YonderBoy, N'étiez vous pas le 14 janvier au 76 rue de rennes ?"
> - "Non" (là l'officier te coupe la parole)
> - "C'est donc que vous y étiez"



Et alors Lupus YonderBoy ? Tu y étais vraiment ce jour-là, ou pas ?

Parce que moi, j'étais au 75. On s'est raté de peu, c'est balot...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un de mes éminents professeurs de Droit Pénal qui m'avait dit cela, ce sont d'excellentes façons de te déstabiliser. Imagine, tu es au 36 quai des orfèvres, Brigade Criminelle. Tu es soupconné d'un meurtre.



Encore ?! 



			
				nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Le policier te pose cette question :
> 
> - "M. Lupus YonderBoy, N'étiez vous pas le 14 janvier au 76 rue de rennes ?"
> - "Non" (là l'officier te coupe la parole)
> - "C'est donc que vous y étiez"



D'accord, c'est ce que j'imaginais, mais ça me paraissait quand-même un peu grossier.

Et comment on fait pour refuser de répondre à ce genre de question ? On regarde l'interrogateur droit dans la lampe éléctrique et on lui demande de reformuler ? On peut donner une réponse complète et sans ambigüité genre : "je n'étais pas au 76 rue de rennes le 14 janvier" sans se faire piéger ?



			
				nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> --> A partir de là, tu commences à balbutier et à ne plus comprendre ce qui t'arrives, le policier en profite pour faire monter la pression, en te posant de plus en plus de questions.... Enfin ce n'est qu'un exemple que je te donne ici.
> 
> Si la question est bien tournée et surtout posée au bon moment, ca peut déstabiliser une personne.
> 
> A bon entendeur !


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ce à quoi on peut ajouter "mais c'est plus grâve que manger de la tarte aux pommes"


Ça dépend ce que tu mets dedans


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et comment on fait pour refuser de répondre à ce genre de question ? On regarde l'interrogateur droit dans la lampe éléctrique et on lui demande de reformuler ? On peut donner une réponse complète et sans ambigüité genre : "je n'étais pas au 76 rue de rennes le 14 janvier" sans se faire piéger ?


on dit : "je ne parlerai qu'en présence de mon avocat"  _j'ai vu ça dans les films_ :style:


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et alors Lupus YonderBoy ? Tu y étais vraiment ce jour-là, ou pas ?



Ben non...



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Parce que moi, j'étais au 75. On s'est raté de peu, c'est balot...



Fichtre ! Préviens-moi, la prochaine fois. A part le mercredi et le samedi, j'ai toujours un peu de temps libre pour passer.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on dit : "je ne parlerai qu'en présence de mon avocat"  _j'ai vu ça dans les films_ :style:



Ah ouais, les films, y a tout dans les films ! On sait grâce à eux qu'on a aussi le droit de garder le silence et que tout ce qu'on peut dire peut être retenu contre nous. Et on a aussi droit à un coup de téléphone, c'est important ça, n'oubliez pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, les films, y a tout dans les films ! On sait grâce à eux qu'on a aussi le droit de garder le silence et que tout ce qu'on peut dire peut être retenu contre nous. Et on a aussi droit à un coup de téléphone, c'est important ça, n'oubliez pas



C'est vrai....meme que tout ca on s'en fout parce qu'on est que des piles super ernergiser pour des robots plus malin que nous ( c'est Morpheus qui me l'a dit)
et puis on s'en fout je vous dit....attendons juste Neo!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai....meme que tout ca on s'en fout parce qu'on est que des piles super ernergiser pour des robots plus malin que nous ( c'est Morpheus qui me l'a dit)
> et puis on s'en fout je vous dit....attendons juste Neo!


ce thread porte bien son nom : ici c'est vraiment *n'importe quoi* (là je suis certain que tout le monde à du cliquer sans même lire la fin du message : ceci n'est pas un lien)


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et comment on fait pour refuser de répondre à ce genre de question ? On regarde l'interrogateur droit dans la lampe éléctrique et on lui demande de reformuler ? On peut donner une réponse complète et sans ambigüité genre : "je n'étais pas au 76 rue de rennes le 14 janvier" sans se faire piéger ?



Le mieux est de répondre in extenso encore faut-il être un minimum intelligent... Tu peux très bien demander la reformulation de la question. Mais là, tu risques un bon coup de botin !


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, les films, y a tout dans les films ! On sait grâce à eux qu'on a aussi le droit de garder le silence et que tout ce qu'on peut dire peut être retenu contre nous. Et on a aussi droit à un coup de téléphone, c'est important ça, n'oubliez pas



Et le mandat de perquisition, bien sur ! Le bon vieux "search warrant" que nos  justiciables exigent si souvent aux policiers qu'ils en pissent de rire à chaque fois...


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Et le mandat de perquisition, bien sur ! Le bon vieux "search warrant" que nos justiciables exigent si souvent aux policiers qu'ils en pissent de rire à chaque fois...


OBJECTION VOTRE HONNEUR !!!!


----------



## madlen (26 Janvier 2005)

Bien moi et mes amis on y a tous passé chez les stups quant on etait au collège (lycé pour les français) on avais 15 ans et la police nous faisais très peur... mais bon on leur à pas donné nos potes!!! Y sont fous ces flics... Par contre certains amis ont tout de même du payer une amende et d'autre ce sont fait virer du collège :-(


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce thread porte bien son nom : ici c'est vraiment *n'importe quoi* (là je suis certain que tout le monde à du cliquer sans même lire la fin du message : ceci n'est pas un lien)



C'est vrai, j'avoue....tu m'as eu.


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi et mes amis on y a tous passé chez les stups quant on etait au collège (lycé pour les français) on avais 15 ans et la police nous faisais très peur... mais bon on leur à pas donné nos potes!!! Y sont fous ces flics... Par contre certains amis ont tout de même du payer une amende et d'autre ce sont fait virer du collège :-(


Et maintenant tu as quel age?


----------



## madlen (26 Janvier 2005)

25 ans et toutes mes dents...


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> 25 ans et toutes mes dents...


 Le bel âge... :love:


----------



## madlen (26 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est pas mal, mais ça commence à devenire dur dur le lendemain de soirée...


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas mal, mais ça commence à devenire dur dur le lendemain de soirée...


 Attends d'avoir mon âge... tu parleras même plus de soirée!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Janvier 2005)

Nul n'est censé ignoré la loi, surtout ceux qui l'appliquent.

http://www.raidh.org pour connaître ces droits lors d'un contrôle !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> 25 ans et toutes mes dents...




et meme pas une toute petite carie?


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et meme pas une toute petite carie?


 Tu es une passionnée du dentiste toi!


----------



## madlen (26 Janvier 2005)

Oui Oui Oui, j'en ai eu une!!! mais pas deux, car j'ai trop peur du dentiste!
Alors je suis le roi de la bross à dents


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une passionnée du dentiste toi!



et bien a vrai dire...

c'est plutot mon dentiste qu'il est passionné par moi....ou plutot par ma cb !!


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien a vrai dire...
> 
> c'est plutot mon dentiste qu'il est passionné par moi....ou plutot par ma cb !!


 Moi mon dentiste ne m'aime pas beaucoup... j'y vais jamais! Pas 1 seule carrie!! La classe non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien a vrai dire...
> 
> c'est plutot mon dentiste qu'il est passionné par moi....ou plutot par ma cb !!



J'aime bien ces fils qui partent en sucette.....

ha.....que c'est rigolo......

Enfin à l'origine pas trop!

:mouais:


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peut-être raison, je ne sais pas. ca m'a vraiment enervé cette histoire : je suis pas trés objectif quand on touche à ma soeur...
> En tout cas, mon pére va les voir demain pour leur demander de s'expliquer.



Qu'il prenne donc un avocat. J'en connais quelques uns de bon, dans cette région, s'il n'a pas ça sous la main. Des biens chatouilleux sur les droits de la défense. Que ces bons gendarmes ont du bafouer une bonne demi-douzaine de fois, visiblement.


----------



## madlen (26 Janvier 2005)

quel serieux


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutot mon dentiste qu'il est passionné par moi....ou plutot par ma cb !!



Tsss...  :mouais: 

Etant etudiant en dentaire, je peux t'assurer que les dentistes sont tous génereux et altruistes, qu'ils ont un physique de rêve et sont merveilleusement intelligents.



Bon, ok : peut-être pas tous... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je trouve (mais c'est personnel) qu'il vaut mieux quelque fois fumer un cone d'herbe du jardin plutot que de rouler a 120 dans un village......(exemple quelconque...il y en avait d'autre.)



Tu sais combien d'accident de la route sont dus à des abrutis décérébrés et enfumés?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, les films, y a tout dans les films ! On sait grâce à eux qu'on a aussi le droit de garder le silence et que tout ce qu'on peut dire peut être retenu contre nous. Et on a aussi droit à un coup de téléphone, c'est important ça, n'oubliez pas



Le truc c'est que ç c'est valable aux US. On est en France ici. Pas de mandat et d'autres conneries du genre...


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Et le mandat de perquisition, bien sur ! Le bon vieux "search warrant" que nos  justiciables exigent si souvent aux policiers qu'ils en pissent de rire à chaque fois...



Ah ! Culture télévisuelle américaine quand tu nous tient !    C'est certain qu'ils doivent bien se marrer... Surtout maintenant quand on doit vouloir les empêcher de faire une perquisition (Merci qui ? Merci Perben)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan mais si vous êtes tous d'accord je dénonce qui moi mainant ?? ah tiens patochman pour rire



     Tu sais bien que je suis blanc comme l'agneau qui vient de naître...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je suis blanc comme l'agneau qui vient de naître...


c'est ce que tout le monde dit en Corse ???


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Culture télévisuelle américaine quand tu nous tient !  C'est certain qu'ils doivent bien se marrer... Surtout maintenant quand on doit vouloir les empêcher de faire une perquisition (Merci qui ? Merci Perben)


 
Ah y a eu des apports là dessus ? Je croyais que c'était qu'en matière d'associations de malfaiteurs que les policiers pouvaient perquisitonner "plus librement" avec les dispositions Perben.

Enfin, aux dernières nouvelles, tout le monde a le droit de refuser une perquision dans le cadre d'une enquête préliminaire puisqu'il est toujours obligatoire de donner son accord par écrit. 

Sur les enquêtes de flagrance ou avec une commission rogatoire, c'est autre chose.

Ah le Droit Pénal, passionnant, rigoureux mais qui rapporte malheureuseument pas grand chose à leurs praticiens...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que tout le monde dit en Corse ???



Bah... Ca mange pas de pain...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est que ç c'est valable aux US. On est en France ici. Pas de mandat et d'autres conneries du genre...



Merci de m'expliquer, j'avais pas compris


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Tsss...  :mouais:
> 
> Etant etudiant en dentaire, je peux t'assurer que les dentistes sont tous génereux et altruistes, qu'ils ont un physique de rêve et sont merveilleusement intelligents.
> 
> ...



ça c'est bien vrai j'y suis allé pas plus tard qu'avant-hier et sur la générosité il ment pas : détartrage génereux (trop) et parti sans payer . Par contre le coup de l'assistante de rêve heu ... nan pas vu, juste une dame pas sex du tout qui raclait ce qui me restait de salive d'un oeil torve. (pourtant j'ai une glotte super attirante je comprend pas) 

_
ai payé le lendemain._


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais combien d'accident de la route sont dus à des abrutis décérébrés et enfumés?



Oui,je sais exemple fantasque....mais comme il se devait Tigrou avait releve l'amalgame possible entre les deux problemes que pourrai etre la conduite sous stupefiant.....

Mais il serait bien de considerer cet exemple juste comme un exemple....merci.
Toi aussi stupefiante reponse......(j'ai les chiffre si quelqu'un les veux je les rechecherai dans mes archives)


 :mouais:


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais combien d'accident de la route sont dus à des abrutis décérébrés et enfumés?



Non ? Et toi, tu le sais ? Tu as des stats là-dessus ? Tu serais bien le premier. 

"Abrutis décérébrés et enfumés", ça à l'air beaucoup plus grave que "conducteurs en situation d'alcoolémie avancée", en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

fumer un joint ou boire un verre de trop ce n'est pas la fin du monde
du moment que on est conscient que notre etat n'est pas vraiment lucide 
pour prendre la voiture ou meme un simple velo

ce de cela que on doit eduquer nos gosses
et pas leur interdire des choses que
forcement attirent parce que interdit


samedi soir j'ai vu ma fille avaler un grand verre de sauterne   
je lui ai fait remarquer  que ce n'etait pas de l'eau et elle m'as repondu :

"mais c'est tres bon et de toute façon ma chambre est a coté ,
je ne compte pas me donner en spectacle dans la rue"


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

Je comprends pas que vous vous enerviez dans le vent.
Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un ici soit "pour" les acidents de la route... On peut discuter calmement.


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> samedi soir j'ai vu ma fille avaler un grand verre de sauterne
> je lui ai fait remarquer  que ce n'etait pas de l'eau et elle m'as repondu :
> 
> "mais c'est tres bon et de toute façon ma chambre est a coté ,
> je ne compte pas me donner en spectacle dans la rue"



Sans vouloir être indiscret, elle a quel âge ta fille ?


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas que vous vous enerviez dans le vent.



Bah c'est à cause de ta soeur !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir être indiscret, elle a quel âge ta fille ?




j'immagine deja ce que tu pense mais je peux t'assurer que 
ma fille (17 ans cette année) a gouté a l'alcool pour la premiere fois a noel
et la elle n'a pas aimé (du cognac)

samedi dernier , j'ai eu une soirée et on lui a fait gouter donc le sauterne
elle a gouté et visiblement elle a aimé   

mais , sauf vider la cave d'un parents qui aime le bonnes choses , 
elle ne rique pas d'en boire tous les jours


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'immagine deja ce que tu pense mais je peux t'assurer que
> ma fille (17 ans cette année) a gouté a l'alcool pour la premiere fois a noel
> et la elle n'a pas aimé (du cognac)
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, bah ca va ! Je m'attendais au pire moi ! 
17 ans et c'est la première fois qu'elle buvait de l'alcool. Wow ! Respect ! Super maman !  


Ma première cuite ca devait être à 15 ans, dans un état où l'alcool était interdit au moins de 21. Je vous raconte pas la mission pour avoir des faux papiers à presenter au tenancier du Liquor Shop... Heureusement qu'une fille maquillée de 16 ans et n'ayant pas froid aux yeux peut faire 21 !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

En fin, tout ca pour ca:


 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de lire le 1er post de ce thread........... je suis dégouté et j'ai du mal à croire qu'on en est arrivé là, c'est pas croyable   
Pour qui se prennent les forces de l'ordre aujourd'hui? De quel droit fait on subir un interrogatoire traumatisant à une adolescente de 17 ans pour quelques pétards ?? Alors qu'à 17 ans, on est autorisé à boire !!!
Je ne fais pas l'apologie du cannabis, mais je ne sais pas lequel des deux est le plus danjeureux, et dans ce cas là, autant faire la chasse à l'alcool aussi.
Et pour qui nou prennent ils à croirent qu'ils peuvent nous pousser à la délation, surtout dans un pays qu'on apelle ( de moins en moins à juste titre ) le pays des droits de l'homme, 
Je suis désolé mais là j'ai envie de gerber.............


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé mais là j'ai envie de gerber.............



Mélange alcool/cannabis pas bon ça... 

Sans rire content ou pas, l'alcool c'est pas interdit c'est tout.

Et c'est tant mieux, le pinard y a que ça de vrai !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et pour qui nous prennent ils à croirent qu'ils peuvent nous pousser à la délation, surtout dans un pays qu'on apelle ( de moins en moins à juste titre ) le pays des droits de l'homme,
> Je suis désolé mais là j'ai envie de gerber.............



Tu veux un sac....


----------



## yvos (26 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> , surtout dans un pays qu'on apelle ( de moins en moins à juste titre ) le pays des droits de l'homme,



quelle triste blague


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelle triste blague


 
On a vu pire...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelle triste blague


 

Effectivement je crois qu'on a vu pire, et t'invite d'ailleur à t'expatrier si le régime ne te convient pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non ? Et toi, tu le sais ? Tu as des stats là-dessus ? Tu serais bien le premier.
> 
> "Abrutis décérébrés et enfumés", ça à l'air beaucoup plus grave que "conducteurs en situation d'alcoolémie avancée", en tout cas.



Non, c'est aussi con


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Cela dit, ça n'excuse pas les pratiques abusives de ce genre de petit chef de province...

La France est un pays qui a des lois, et les flics ne sont pas au dessus de ces lois


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement je crois qu'on a vu pire, et t'invite d'ailleur à t'expatrier si le régime ne te convient pas.


 
bien sur qu'on a vu pire. mais on peut espérer juste un peu mieux aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bien sur qu'on a vu pire. mais on peut espérer juste un peu mieux aussi.



Où? Aux US?


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Où? Aux US?


 
oh que non


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, ça n'excuse pas les pratiques abusives de ce genre de petit chef de province...
> 
> La France est un pays qui a des lois, et les flics ne sont pas au dessus de ces lois




Voila qui resume tout....

quand aux chiffres, je les ai mais il en sont pas tres representatif etant donne que les analyse sanguine pour recherche de stupefiant en cas d'accident mortel (et les chiffres ne concernent que les accidents mortels), ne sont obligatoire que depuis.....hum...la loi sarkosy ...ce devait etre en Mars 2003 il me semble....

Bref compare a l'alcool et a la vitesse ....On ne peut comparer...( les 2 premiers totalisant plus de 50% des morts. et la fatigue n'est pas loin derriere.)

De plus il est a noter que certains cas de conduite sous stupefiant son dut au probleme de la duree de vie des traces de consommation dans le sang....(ridicule pour l'alcool ou la cocaine, mais enorme pour les metamphetamine et canabis) plus qu'a leur consommation.( en ce qui concerne les chiffres, vous l'aviez tous compris)



Mais là n'est pas le probleme et Fabien l'a resume comme il faut se P*** de probleme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

il n'y a pas de problème. La consommation de stupéfiant est interdite, point final.

Après, je critique juste la méthode.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de problème. La consommation de stupéfiant est interdite, point final.
> 
> Après, je critique juste la méthode.



J'avais bien compris et on ne peut te donner tord.....
Mais je comprend aussi ce qui on trouvait ta formulation un peu radicale.
Quand a la methode elle est plus qye criticable.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bref compare a l'alcool et a la vitesse ....On ne peut comparer...( les 2 premiers totalisant plus de 50% des morts. et la fatigue n'est pas loin derriere.)


 
Interdisons la fatigue !!!

Tout le monde aux assedics !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Interdisons la fatigue !!!
> 
> Tout le monde aux assedics !



Ha!!! Non, si on interdit la fatigue il nous restera plus rien pour nous defoncer...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2005)

je suis scandalisé   

ta fille n'a jamais eu l'occasion de boire du sauterrne jusqu'à 17 ans    :hein: 
mais quel manque cruel d'éducation   

je ne te félicite pas sur ce coup là  :hein: 


enfin bon c'est pardonné, mieux vaut ça que de la vilageoise ou  ça  :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je suis scandalisé
> 
> ta fille n'a jamais eu l'occasion de boire du sauterrne jusqu'à 17 ans    :hein:
> mais quel manque cruel d'éducation
> ...







disons qu'elle est contre l'alcool ,
la clope et tout ce que pourrait nuire a sa beauté!!


moi meme je n'ai pas touché vraiment l'alcool que a partir de 26 ans !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> disons qu'elle est contre l'alcool ,
> la clope et tout ce que pourrait nuire a sa beauté!!
> 
> 
> moi meme je n'ai pas touché vraiment l'alcool que a partir de 26 ans !!!


et le reste, tu y as touché avant ou pas ? (je sais encore une facile de ma part)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et le reste, tu y as touché avant ou pas ? (je sais encore une facile de ma part)



on pourrait resumer cela en 2 mots :

j'ai eté vraiment en retard  pour tous  les vices des adultes !! :rose: 





mais je me suis rattrappé depuis !!


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait resumer cela en 2 mots :
> 
> j'ai eté vraiment en retard pour tous les vices des adultes !! :rose:
> 
> ...


 
tu veux dire que t'as ouvert deux plans d'épargne retraite?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait resumer cela en 2 mots :
> 
> j'ai eté vraiment en retard pour tous les vices des adultes !! :rose:
> 
> ...


 
J'vais m'occuper de toi ma gourmande...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait resumer cela en 2 mots :
> 
> j'ai eté vraiment en retard pour tous les vices des adultes !! :rose:
> 
> ...


 
Bon, ben pas de temps à perdre du coup...

Tu vas commencer par me tomber ce futal...

ZIP...

 

Et oui... 

Hop, hop...:modo: 

Et ouais ça fait toujours ça... allons, allons un peu de tenue...


----------



## krystof (28 Janvier 2005)

Si je puis me permettre une petite correction :

Bon, ben pas de temps à perdre du coup...

Tu vas commencer par me tomber ce futal...

ZIP...

 

Et oui... 

Hop, hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ...:modo: 

Et ouais ça fait toujours ça... allons, allons un peu de tenue...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2005)

Et oui mais je l'ai pas ce smiley là !


----------

